# hi



## lisahenley (Sep 2, 2009)

hi everyone im new to this site


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2009)

hi there lisa and welcome to the site x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum , anything you want to know just ask


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Lisa, welcome to the forum - anything you need to know, please just ask! How long have you been diagnosed?


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

lou


----------



## MarcLister (Sep 2, 2009)

Wilkommen. 

How long have you been T1 then?


----------



## katie (Sep 2, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## lisahenley (Sep 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Lisa, welcome to the forum - anything you need to know, please just ask! How long have you been diagnosed?



i waz diagnosed 11 yrs ago, yrself?


----------



## lisahenley (Sep 2, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Wilkommen.
> 
> How long have you been T1 then?



i was diagnosed 11 yrs ago you?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi lisa - just over a year for me!


----------



## MarcLister (Sep 2, 2009)

lisahenley said:


> i waz diagnosed 11 yrs ago, yrself?


Last November.


----------



## lisahenley (Sep 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hi there lisa and welcome to the site x



hi there so you are type 2 then?


----------



## lisahenley (Sep 3, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Last November.



thats a good result, mine are higher than that


----------



## lisahenley (Sep 3, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> lou



hi i get scary results too


----------



## lisahenley (Sep 3, 2009)

katie said:


> welcome aboard



hello there how long you been diagnosed?


----------



## Caroline (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello, welcome hope to get to know you better...


----------



## MarcLister (Sep 3, 2009)

lisahenley said:


> thats a good result, mine are higher than that


What result? My HbA1c?


----------



## Copepod (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome. I'll move thread to Welcome forum.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum, hope you find the members helpful.

xx


----------



## katie (Sep 4, 2009)

lisahenley said:


> hello there how long you been diagnosed?



about 5 years now


----------

